# What's it called? (powered walk behind plow)



## Bryansong

I saw a truck and trailer load of these going the opposite direction early one morning and am trying to look them up to learn about them. They are like a walk behind lawn mower only they have a plow in the front. I imagine one of the sponsers here have them but I don't know what they are called.

Can anyone point me to some. Kind of like a snow blower with a blades.

Bryansong


----------



## M & MD Lawn

I'm intrigued a bit, subscribing


----------



## Mark13

I think some walk behind mowers can have the deck and front wheels removed and fitted with things like a blade, rotary broom, etc.


----------



## crazyskier537

I was really into them for a while...

They are weak, most operate on electric motors. They barely have any power to push the snow, or weight, or traction.

I am building somethign like this in the summer. 6.5hp greyhound engine, couple of beams, and an atv plow on the front. Slower than an atv, but I could argue it may be better. It will have 6 tires and a live axle, and will weigh alot, so no traction problems.

Just telling you my ideas if anyone wants to follow them.


----------



## WIPensFan

Is this what you're thinking? http://www.turfteq.com/


----------



## JohnRoscoe

BCS is another maker, big in Europe. There used to be several tiller mounted for troy-bilt, gravely, etc. Probably could find one on eBay.


----------



## Bryansong

crazyskier537;1193766 said:


> I was really into them for a while...
> 
> They are weak, most operate on electric motors. They barely have any power to push the snow, or weight, or traction.
> 
> I am building somethign like this in the summer. 6.5hp greyhound engine, couple of beams, and an atv plow on the front. Slower than an atv, but I could argue it may be better. It will have 6 tires and a live axle, and will weigh alot, so no traction problems.
> 
> Just telling you my ideas if anyone wants to follow them.


The units I saw were bigger, about the size of a 36 to 42 inch commercial walk behind mower with the deck out front, only with a blade like a bulldozer. Also, a much bigger motor, I'm guessing 8 to 16 HP. (Only guessing because I just got a glimpse but they were parked crossways on the trailer like a commercial lawn service would park.

Bryansong


----------



## matts27

Like a Simplicity? Looks like a walk behind mower with a 36" blade. My father in law has 1, late 1930's-early 1940's. Thing is an animal, but over 6" and it needs help. Gotta run to stay up with it... Model 14 Briggs n Stratton engine. Think Simplicity stopped in the '60's making 'em. I don't have a picture of it but he still uses it, plus he's got a York rake and sickle bar mower for it. Well made piece of equipment.


----------



## Bryansong

WIPensFan;1193773 said:


> Is this what you're thinking? http://www.turfteq.com/


Yes, they looked kind of like that. Here is a closer page so you can see what I am looking for. http://www.turfteq.com/products_plow.html

If you know of different models of this kind of thing I would like to look at them.


----------



## dforbes

I think this is what you are asking about. I saw it on craigslist the other day. Know nothing about them. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2135723479.html


----------



## Bryansong

dforbes;1193875 said:


> I think this is what you are asking about. I saw it on craigslist the other day. Know nothing about them. http://kansascity.craigslist.org/for/2135723479.html


Thank you Dennis, that looks like a good one. I guess they are called "Sidewalk Snow Plows"


----------



## pmorrissette

Looking at the guy trying to plow his driveway...I much prefer my snow blower.


----------



## Bryansong

pmorrissette;1194014 said:


> Looking at the guy trying to plow his driveway...I much prefer my snow blower.


Are you refering to me?


----------



## leon

*snow etc.*

What you are refering to is a "Two Wheel Tractor" of which there are 40 manufacturers world wide.

BCS and Grillo are the largest builders and seller of the Two Wheel Tractor specificly.
and can be used the year round as they were designed for the european farmer with steep 
slopes to traverse to harvest hay and grain.

It all depends on your pocket book as they can be used the year round and have both diesel and gas engine power using Both Honda and "Kohler Lmbardini" diesel engines.

The Diesel engines provide the same power value at lower horse power as the same CC displacement gas engines.

The Grillo Line of two wheel tractors has the most available attachments for its use as a two wheel farm tractor.


----------



## Yooper75

Could have been a Gravely.......


----------



## RobE

Came across these: 
http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/2135958995.html
http://providence.craigslist.org/for/2155494172.html
http://providence.craigslist.org/grd/2135986731.html


----------



## sappel138

Think you should get one of these instead!!'






This looks like more fun though!


----------



## Bryansong

sappel138;1194654 said:


> Think you should get one of these instead!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like more fun though!


I dig that mini dozer, why do I always want what somebody else has? Thanks for finding that.


----------



## Bryansong

If anyone is interested here is a link about 2 wheel tractors from a tractor forum. Maybe I should look into a multi-purpose machine for my home. Currently I have a broken snowblower and roto-tiller, along side a Scag Wildcat, Honda goldwing and camper. All taking up space in my garage. It would be nice to have more room with less items.

Sorry for the rambling, here is the link

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/2-wheeled-tractors/40025-2-wheel-tractors-buying-using.html


----------



## mayhem

Gravely used to make serious 2 wheeled tractors.

Good grip, versatile...use it for plowing, slap on a snowblower attachment, tiller, tank sprayer...whatever you need.


























How about this for a sidewalk machine?


----------



## Bryansong

I like it Mayhem, thank you.


----------



## mayhem

Used to use one with a brush hog attachment for field mowing and cleaning up between rows of Xmas trees when i was a young lad. Dual rear tires with the deep tractor tread...if that thing wanted to go to the right and take down an 8' Douglas Fir, it was gonna do it and not slow down.


----------



## bsclapper

*Walk behind snow plow.*

I built the one that you saw in Kansas City. Took me a year to build and used just last week. It has alot of torque thanks to the dual hydro drives and new snow hog tires. Let me know if you have any questions. For some reason it will now allow me to upload any pic's on the forum but you can view them in my profile I think. Brandon


----------



## Bryansong

bsclapper;1200758 said:


> I built the one that you saw in Kansas City. Took me a year to build and used just last week. It has alot of torque thanks to the dual hydro drives and new snow hog tires. Let me know if you have any questions. For some reason it will now allow me to upload any pic's on the forum but you can view them in my profile I think. Brandon


Is that the one listed for $1900.00? That looked like an awesome machine and I like the dual hydro idea, I think that would be the only way to go. I would like to have it but I simply couldn't justify the cost. Good luck selling it.


----------



## bsclapper

*walk behind snow plow*

Yes I currently have it up for $1950. Suprised it has not sold. I just don't think alot of people know what it can really do. I put a snow blade on my Scag rider as I have skier's thumb. Basically takes 16 weeks to heal and I cannot squeeze anything. That's the main reasons for selling. I built it to keep it. The commercial guys who do long sidewalks like downtown or convention centers could really use it. I think it would cut down on time and manpower. Thanks for the compliments! I am ready for some snow. We will see what Wednesday's storm really brings!


----------



## Bryansong

bsclapper

It looks like you will get your wish Wednesday, I think they are calling for 3 to 6 inches. Sorry to hear about your thumb, ouch!

Have you had a chance to use the blade on your Scag yet? I don't know if I mentioned it earlier but I too have a Scag, it's a Wildcat and I have been researching snow blades for it. I would really like to know what mfg model would work best. What do you have? I have been saving links for the various models to look into further but I probably can't buy until next winter. I do like the one from Mibar and wish someone who has used one with a Scag could tell me how it performs.


----------



## bsclapper

*Scag snow blade.*

Well I purchased mine off Ebay from Country Manufacturing for $455 shipped. You can order it direct from them as well. I got the 42 inch blade (they have larger) as I have the Scag ZCAT 36 rider that is the full commercial version. I was pushing large amounts of snow like nothing and they are user friendly for the ability to angle the blade left or right. I think they work well but could use a little beafing up. I like the fact that they are manually operated based on leverage. I had a little trouble getting mine mounted correctly as the ZCAT is a smaller frame version of I believe the Tiger Cub. So drilling and mounting the plates onto my front caster arms was a bit difficult as this setup was made for larger framed mowers like a 48 and up that have longer flater sides to the caster arms. In the last big snow I did Price Chopper and some medical buildings and it worked great with only a couple of issues. The tube that holds the blade slides up into the swivel bar hen I would hit a crack. The blade flattens nicely like it should, but after a few hits, the set screw would come loose and I would have to carry a crescent wrench to tighten back up. This caused the tube to dent in and again not set correctly. Long story short this made the blade grab more which buckled the caster arm mounts. I am going to box in the mounts for stregnth and maybe drill a hole through the swivel bar mount and the bar that holds the blade with a quick release pin like on a trailer gate. The reason for that is it would stay put in one mounted locationg without slipping. I am going to cut off the remaining amount of metal that is used for height adjustment. With those things done I would be able to quickly disconect the blade from the mower and throw it on the trailer. As of now, there is not enough height clearance to drive the zero turn and blade onto the trailer. Doubtful even with a dove tail. The mibar one is expensive and not sure if that would have enough clearance to load onto a trailer either. Tomorrow I am going to use the walk behind until I can finish the plow modifications. Both make fast work of it. Just gotta fine tune it all! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bryansong

Good luck to you also.

At this time, that is , if I had the Mibar I would be plowing only my driveway. I am not in the snow removal business nor am I a commercial mower even-though I own a 52" Scag Wildcat. I have a large yard and I like nice equipment. I am guessing I'll have to spend quite a bit to get a nice set up but before I spent the money I want to make sure the ZTR could move snow and get traction. I have been stuck in the mud with that thing and I would bet I would need chains to plow snow.


4 to 6 inches Wednesday evening is the last I heard.


----------



## bsclapper

*pushing with scag*

I would say you would be in good shape going with the Mibar setup. I would not worry about traction. With the weight of the rider and using the weight plus forward momentum, you would not need chains. I lower the tire pressure just a bit in my tires and they do just fine and don't leave any marks on driveways or sidewalks. My tires are new. Chains and a zero turn may do dammage. Just back up, use the weight of the machine and full speed ahead and you will be suprised at how much snow you can actually push with it.

Brandon


----------



## Bryansong

Hey Brandon,

Do you think I would have a problem with the snow blade digging into my *gravel* driveway? It is 3/4 crusher run and most of the top is the real fine agragate with some places having the 3/4 inch rock scattered throughout.
Ideally it would be nice to be able to just skim over the top. Having never seen the blades up close I don't know if they have skids or something to set the height of the bottom travel of the blade, I just don't want to dig in. Looking at pictures on the web sites for snow blades I really can't tell and the makers don't give a really good product description. What is your take?

Bryan


----------



## bsclapper

*snow blade height*

Well I can speak for the one I bought, but you would need to look at the mibar pictures and maybe place a call before purchasing. Mine has two what are sometimes called shoes. There are adjustable up and down and that determines how far down the blade tip goes. Mine are set to the blade just barely touches the ground. For your gravel you could set it up an inch and see how it clears until you find the right combination. Now the mibar being on a winch system, you may be able to set the height by how far you simply let it down. The shoes are really meant to help reduce the amount of blade tip pressure I think and keeping the replaceable scraper bar froom wearing too fast. Good luck!


----------



## Bryansong

Thank you!


----------



## garandman

JohnRoscoe;1193788 said:


> BCS is another maker, big in Europe. There used to be several tiller mounted for troy-bilt, gravely, etc. Probably could find one on eBay.


2010 Gravely Rapid E.


----------



## Bryansong

Thanks Garandman, I bet that would be a great machine for me in the future.


----------

